# 1994 Nissan 4x4 Pickup XE with K24 Engine Issue



## not2clever (Jun 19, 2014)

Team,

My mistake, the truck is 1995.

Purchased this truck for my high school boy. It has 155,000 miles. Initially, it ran perfect until 3000 rpm and then it would lose power and surge. I checked for codes and there were none, no check engine light. So, this is what has been done;

1) replace plugs, fuel filter, distributer cap, rotor, air cleaner, themostat.
2) while I was at it replace front crank seal to fix oil leak.

Test drove it and the same thing occurred. Checked shop manual and thought it could be a fuel issue. The following was tested;

1) Checked vacuum and this was within spec.
2) Tested fuel pressure regulator and it was within spec

So, further investigation indicate I may have a fuel pump issue. I replaced the fuel pump, and the truck runs noticeably better, up to 4000 rpm where now it the engine is missing and when you go higher than 4000 rpm there sounds like backfiring and I can't tell if it is on the intake or exhaust side.

Just a note, the truck runs absolutely perfect up to 4000 rpm.

Thoughts?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## royl54 (Jun 22, 2014)

check egr coil,timing chain. cat, icm


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like a MAF sensor issue!


----------



## not2clever (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone, it looks like it was multiple issues. I cleaned the MAF and now it runs pretty good.

Dave


----------

